# Invicta FC 2



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fight Card


> Sara Mcmann	vs Shayna Baszler
> Alexis Davis	vs Hitomi Akano
> Kaitlin Young	vs Liz Carmouche
> Amanda Nunes	vs Milana Dudienva
> ...





> Invicta Fighting Championships has announced their second show featuring an all female fight card and they have an Olympian heading up the action.
> 
> On Tuesday, Invicta FC announced that Olympic wrestler Sara McMann will face off with former Strikeforce and Elite XC fighter Shayna Baszler on July 28 in Kansas City, Kan.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/invicta-fc-2-card-released-sara-mcmann-vs-shayna-baszler-set-as-main-event


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Definitely tuning in for this one, last card was great!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If I'd known the last card was streaming free online I would've watched it. Unfortunately I found out too late. This time I definately will tune in.


----------

